# A good day to fish the beach?????



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got my 1st flyrod and am dying to catch a Bobo from the beach. First off are they still pretty thick out there? I've never really fished from the beach before, so what are the best conditions for fly fishing out there? I've heard anything white works well, is that true or any recommendations? I know I have alot of questions, but this is all new to me and am very anxious to get out there. Any info will be greatly appriciated. thanks


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I have found that after a cold front, the bonita are good off the beach. A strong north wind will blow the surf down, and you can see them swimming down the shore. "Anything white" is correct. Throw it in front of the fish and strip it fast!

PM "true-king". He has accomplished a lot with his flyrod. He should tell you anything you need to know.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm thinking about trying it out Monday morning. There's supposed to be a 5-10 mph NE wind, so hopefully it will be good. I will post pics. and report if I catch anything! Also, should I just go close to the pier or is there a certain area that is better? I not expecting someone's honeyhole, just a place that produces pretty good.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot of the reports have been just east of the Portofino towers. I always find a spot around there and do pretty well. I was out there today. Hooked either a red or pomp and landed a big blue. Good Luck!:letsdrink


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info. Pilot. You've been very helpful.


----------

